# Pepper seeds



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Picked some chili petein (birds eye) peppers from a plant growing in a cattle guard at a friends place. Have them in widow drying out. When should I try to plant after drying ? Has anyone had any success doing this?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If it was me, I would put them in the fridge about 6-8 weeks and then start them in pots indoors.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I would do the same as Meadowlark suggested.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

always heard the reason they call them birds eye peppersis because a bird has to eat them and the seeds pass tru tier digestive tract before they will gerimanate ,but would do like thye said in earlier post. if they germinate please post up .


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have several plants that just showed up 3 diff locations...Ones on side wood fence(shady side) one is under big Oak tree near trunk..the other is under 3 pine trees planted about 10f apart in triangle..every year they either survive or seeds come up in the same area..Cause they been there for years..I have never done anything short of mow them off now and then and pull up excess..And make peppers ...So it should not take much to make them grow..Good Luck


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We've started them from seeds that were dried in window for a couple of months. They just keep on growing. We'd still have them if Ike hadn't ruined our ground for a few years. I've just started a few more, and some true Thai bird chiles (original seeds came from Thailand)to replace those as well. They're doing well outside and will probably go crazy in spring.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Those little peppers make the best pepper sause ever for turnip greens.I kept a plant for years in a pot,but one year we had a surprise frost,so that was that.I found the peppers at the Aransas Wildlife Area while bow hunting 40 years ago.My grandparents had lots of plants at their farm outside of Robstown,mostly around the cow lots.They called them turkey peppers.Sure wish someone would sell me some seeds!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

PW,

This site has about every kind of pepper known to man...including the bird's eye. I think they are $3 for 20 seeds. I'd give you some if I had them, but don't.

http://www.pepperjoe.com/shoppingcart/html/pepper.html


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> Those little peppers make the best pepper sause ever for turnip greens.I kept a plant for years in a pot,but one year we had a surprise frost,so that was that.I found the peppers at the Aransas Wildlife Area while bow hunting 40 years ago.My grandparents had lots of plants at their farm outside of Robstown,mostly around the cow lots.They called them turkey peppers.Sure wish someone would sell me some seeds!


Send me a PM with your address and I will mail you a small plant and some seeds. FREE. Merry Christmas!

Mockingbirds eat the peppers and they come up. I know where one small plant is under my satsuma tree.

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

From my experience, they are kinda hard to sprout. I believe you need to soak them in a weak acid (since they pass through a mockingbirds system) such as vinegar. (might try some in vinegar and some not) I have a plant that I bought at Wildseed Farms outside of Fredericsburg. I have also found that the wild plants are hard to transplant. But I bought a potted plant in Luling a number of years ago. After I decided to dig it up, I put them in pots and they all lived.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

PM sent R.F.A. Thanks so much for the offer.Aint nothing like a bunch of fishing,hunting,and garden growing cats.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Today I planted 12 seeds in planting mix with 3 seeds per container and will see if I get any success


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

juan said:


> Today I planted 12 seeds in planting mix with 3 seeds per container and will see if I get any success


Send me a PM if you want a plant, I have another young one I found.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> PM sent R.F.A. Thanks so much for the offer.Aint nothing like a bunch of fishing,hunting,and garden growing cats.


Good to see you got the chile pequin pepper plant . Let's us know how the pepper sauce turns out.

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The plant RFA sent me has put on new growth and 4 of the peppers on it was planted,and notice yesterday,1 has sprouted.HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim sent me a plant the first of Jan.,and it's already a baby bush.I planted it in a nursery container and have kept it in the house in a sunny spot,but on warm days which there's only been a few,take it outside to sun.It's going to be a dandy plant,probably the first of many.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

peckerwood said:


> The plant RFA sent me has put on new growth and 4 of the peppers on it was planted,and notice yesterday,1 has sprouted.HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.


Good to hear and thanks for sharing. I just sent 2 more chili pequin plants to 2Coolers on Friday, I hope they do as well as yours.

Have fun
RFA


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I soak the seeds for about a week in water. I can get them to germinate faily easy.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Same here: The root stocks I received from RAF have started putting on new growth within 10 days after planting. Thanks RAF


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Chile Pequin root stock*

Hope you can see new growth near bottom


----------

